# Newbie to Habanos - mentor wanted



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

Hello everyone! I live in the Black Hills of South Dakota. I have been smoking cigars since the 80's, took some time off and started smoking again, regularly about 2 years ago. My collection has taken off in the last 2 years. I smoke a couple sticks a day during the summer months, and try to get one a week when it is winter. I have a collection now of about 500 sticks, mostly, Nicarauguans, and 2 Cuban Cohibas, and decided to make the leap to habanos. I do have a source so I am not fishing for that. What I would like is one or 2 of you that would be willing to mentor me a bit. This must seem like a strange request but if you have the time and inclination to make a new friend I would appreciate it.
Hope to hear back from a couple of you!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Sure kid i will help you out! I have shown many the path to the dark side!:car:lane::bolt:


----------



## swingerofbirches (Jan 12, 2010)

I like the style of the original post. Not fishing, just want a little direction ... good stuff. 

I'd gladly mentor you ... but i'm in no condition to mentor anyone about Cubans.  I'm always more then happy to give an opinion when I have applicable experience though.

Watch out for Tony though ... see what he did to David (Starbuck)? lol


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

In good hands you will be...


----------



## Tritones (Jun 23, 2010)

What a great idea - kudos to you for thinking of it, and to Tony for taking you up on it!


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

swingerofbirches said:


> I like the style of the original post. Not fishing, just want a little direction ... good stuff.
> 
> I'd gladly mentor you ... but i'm in no condition to mentor anyone about Cubans.  I'm always more then happy to give an opinion when I have applicable experience though.
> 
> Watch out for Tony though ... see what he did to David (Starbuck)? lol


David was a pleasure best student i ever had. Was not afraid to ask questions kind courteous and respectful. Also way ahead of the learning curve just point him in a direction and off he was. :idea:


----------



## Son Of Thor (Apr 14, 2010)

Welcome Cary, nice to have another member from South Dakota on board.


----------



## HydroRaven (Oct 10, 2010)

Great idea Cary! You're in good hands with Tony, I can personally assure you of that.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

+1 on listening to Tony. He knows Cuban tobacco.


----------



## tpharkman (Feb 20, 2010)

Tony is a great guy and an incredible mentor. That being said I must warn you that I don't know how gentle his shove down the slope will be. Broken bones and an empty wallet may be in your future.


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

I can't think of a better group of people to ask. If I could help I would.


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Sounds like a job advert.

Just participate in the forums.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

Tony is a start but I seriously hope you dont like Cuban Maduros & DO like short powerful cigars. LMAO. Nice work guys. :target:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

HydroRaven said:


> Great idea Cary! You're in good hands with Tony, I can personally assure you of that.





astripp said:


> +1 on listening to Tony. He knows Cuban tobacco.





tpharkman said:


> Tony is a great guy and an incredible mentor. That being said I must warn you that I don't know how gentle his shove down the slope will be. Broken bones and an empty wallet may be in your future.


Thanks for your kind words gentleman! :wave:


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

There are only a few things in life Tony knows... One of those things is Cubans. 

But seriously, Tony's a great guy and he's been a huge help to many of us here on the board. He's absolutely one of the first people I go to if I have a question or if I need pointed in the right direction. He's always willing to help, has a great attitude and sense of humor, and he's always so damn happy about everything! Cary, you're in good hands.

Thumbs up for Tony! :thumb:

:smoke2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

:grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug::grouphug:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

I envision a short supply of Shorts in due course.


----------



## szyzk (Nov 27, 2010)

sengjc said:


> I envision a short supply of Shorts in due course.


Hahaha!

ound::banana:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

sengjc said:


> I envision a short supply of Shorts in due course.





szyzk said:


> Hahaha!
> 
> ound::banana:


The kids looking to purchase a cab of 50 as we speak!
:rofl::rofl::rofl:

ound:ound:ound:ound:ound:
:cheer2::cheer2::cheer2:


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

I am pulling the plug on this! Anyone wanna help this guy out feel free to jump in! :spy:


----------



## sengjc (Nov 15, 2010)

Eh? Why?

Like was mentioned before, he'll get his training from participating in the forums.


----------



## neocacher (Feb 1, 2010)

sengjc said:


> Eh? Why?
> 
> Like was mentioned before, he'll get his training from participating in the forums.


Its tough to mentor a newbie. Lots of question, some of them "wrong". I guess he just wasn't up for it. I was asking him 2 or 3 questions a day. No hard feelings on my part, and no hard feelings on his part. Still looking for help if anyone is willing.


----------



## Mante (Dec 25, 2009)

neocacher said:


> Its tough to mentor a newbie. Lots of question, some of them "wrong". I guess he just wasn't up for it. I was asking him 2 or 3 questions a day. No hard feelings on my part, and no hard feelings on his part. Still looking for help if anyone is willing.


Read, read & read. The boards will supply you all the information you require if you can be bothered looking for it & no one can "mentor" your palate.


----------



## sirxlaughs (Nov 18, 2005)

neocacher said:


> Its tough to mentor a newbie. Lots of question, some of them "wrong". I guess he just wasn't up for it. I was asking him 2 or 3 questions a day. No hard feelings on my part, and no hard feelings on his part. Still looking for help if anyone is willing.


This has actually piqued my curiosity. I'm wondering what exactly you need mentoring on. Enjoying a cigar isn't exactly rocket science. If you'd like, I'll try to help you out, if not just to see what it is you need help with.


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Shortcuts ??


----------



## StogieNinja (Jul 29, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Read, read & read. The boards will supply you all the information you require if you can be bothered looking for it & no one can "mentor" your palate.


IM learning this now. So many times ive gone to start a thread and searched instead. There's a true wealth of knowledge around here!


----------



## asmartbull (Aug 16, 2009)

Tashaz said:


> Read, read & read. The boards will supply you all the information you require if you can be bothered looking for it & no one can "mentor" your palate.


*This is your answer*,,,unless what you are looking for isn't writen down....
and can't be discussed in public.....


----------



## Oldmso54 (Jul 31, 2010)

As a CC noob I'll weigh in. Some of you may remember a thread I started called "The Arrangement". Before I got to that point I read and re read every sticky over and over. I googled and googled with various titles and search words. I read post after post and really looked at a lot of the older ones more than the newer ones. I never posted in this section until I felt I had established myself as trustworthy and respectful of the nature of these discussions.

I finally asked a simple question (PM) that ultimately led to the arrangement. I still read, research, google, check posts and try to verify on my own. I'm not surprised the mentoring fell through. 

Everything I've ever seen here said the answers you seek are here if you just take the time and put in the effort. So IMHO, I think that still holds true and is the proper route to take for all of those (me included) who seed to indulge in this particual aspect of cigar smoking. Just my 2 cents.


----------



## mvorbrodt (Jan 13, 2010)

asmartbull said:


> Shortcuts ??


Yes, Bob's time accelerator for fast aging


----------



## BMack (Dec 8, 2010)

szyzk said:


> There are only a few things in life Tony knows... One of those things is Cubans.
> 
> But seriously, Tony's a great guy and he's been a huge help to many of us here on the board. He's absolutely one of the first people I go to if I have a question or if I need pointed in the right direction. He's always willing to help, has a great attitude and sense of humor, and he's always so damn happy about everything! Cary, you're in good hands.
> 
> ...


Tony is an ass and a show off. Every time I bump his RG he bumps mine and makes me feel like less of a man. ASS! 

:caked:


----------

